# Western controller wiring



## FreedomPlowing (Dec 14, 2016)

Wondering where the black and brown wire go to from this toggle style 6 pin controller. I know the red goes to the truck side solenoid and the white, blue, and green go to the three pump solenoids but have no clue where the brown and black go...any ideas???


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Red/Yel is power feed from module. Blk/Org is ground. Brn/Red is signal for solenoid.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Get the wiring diagram before you start "wiring" it up....your colors are off.


----------



## FreedomPlowing (Dec 14, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Get the wiring diagram before you start "wiring" it up....your colors are off.


Ok how are they off?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

FreedomPlowing said:


> Ok how are they off?


Your talking solid colors and Kimbers talking colors with tracers,,,,,so I'd say get the diagrams just to be sure


----------



## FreedomPlowing (Dec 14, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Your talking solid colors and Kimbers talking colors with tracers,,,,,so I'd say get the diagrams just to be sure


The wiring schematic diagrams are way to confusing that's why I was hoping someone on this sits could help me out a bit


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

FreedomPlowing said:


> The wiring schematic diagrams are way to confusing that's why I was hoping someone on this sits could help me out a bit


Lol


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Here is picture straight from storks website when you bought it.

http://www.storksplows.com/western-straight-blade-joystick-control-6-pin-white-plug-56369.html

Black is ground

Brown motor relay


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Question is what are you trying to accomplish? Guessing you are cutting connector of to splice in to your existing wiring because you don't have the correct plug.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ya it says right on there which adaptors to get with it. Would have been a lot easier!


----------



## FreedomPlowing (Dec 14, 2016)

I have what I think is all the wiring...the control goes to a white plug then that connects to a black plug which has the red, blue, green, white, brown and black wires. Also what is the motor relay. This has been a nightmare to figure out. Bought the pump, controller and wiring for cheap now I'm just trying to hook it up right to see if it works


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

FreedomPlowing said:


> I have what I think is all the wiring...the control goes to a white plug then that connects to a black plug which has the red, blue, green, white, brown and black wires. Also what is the motor relay. This has been a nightmare to figure out. Bought the pump, controller and wiring for cheap now I'm just trying to hook it up right to see if it works


The motor relay is the relay that switches power to the pump motor. It has to be on a relay or you will burn up your truck. Or well at least burn up the wiring harness and melt the controller. The amp load is way too high for the controller to handle so the relay is what really switches the power on when you press the button.


----------



## FreedomPlowing (Dec 14, 2016)

Ok so the red wire then goes to the battery?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok seriously start here. Look up unimount wiring towards the middle of the file.http://library.westernplows.com/doc...ename=22373.07_110108_for_web.pdf&doctype=pdf


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

So your harness is cut up some, or are you making one up? Study the wiring diagrams first before you start connecting wires.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Not trying to be a jerk but buying and installing a brand new plow with a brand new wiring harness that is specifically made for your truck still takes basic understanding of 12v wiring and the ability to read the manual and wiring diagrams.

Buying a used plow on the cheap with a cut off harness and controller and then modifying it to work on your vehicle takes a good amount of 12v wiring knowledge and the ability to read your trucks manufacturer wiring diagram and the plow pump and lighting system diagram. 

In order to install this so that it works all the time every time, and so that you don't seriously damage the wiring harness or burn up the truck, you need to invest the time in learning and understanding 12v wiring and your trucks and plow specifics. There are hours upon hours of video on YouTube that teach basic automotive 12v wiring. Watch a few hours of these. There are a lot of professionals on there that know what they are doing, and the idiots are very easy to spot. Don't listen to those videos. Then once you are familiar with that do like Diesel said and read the install instructions for your plow and then dive into the electrical wiring diagram for your plow to get the install done.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mechanics guide

http://library.westernplows.com/doc...level=1&filename=21936_121704.pdf&doctype=pdf


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If its an old unimount, just buy a new truck side control harness, not that expensive.


----------



## FreedomPlowing (Dec 14, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Mechanics guide
> 
> http://library.westernplows.com/doctracker.asp?docid=255&seclevel=1&filename=21936_121704.pdf&doctype=pdf


This was the schematic I was looking for thanks a bunch...got it all wired up and works great


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Good glad it worked


----------

